# Spektra.net Your killing me!!



## 2talll4u (May 25, 2006)

Ok so I went the Brea Mac Store today wanting to look at a few new items.  I have bought so much MAC stuff since I joined Specktra its killing me.  So I bought 5 things that I previously thought I had no interest in
1. Sundressing Body Spray Dark (I am pretty fair, so tanning doesnt work for me, and I really hate dealing with self tanners and all that crap)
2. Not so Shy lip stain.  I have light complexion and my lips absorb color, so I cant pull off the real pale nude look....I always think I look washed out.
3.  Lipgelee in Valentine and Saphoric (love LOVE LOVE this color) same thing with above, I  love the formula, but those light colors never do anything for me(I am hoping the tint will help)
4. Viva Glam I - I LOVE the red juicy lips done in the May challenge, but because of my complexion and hair color (reddish) I dont know that I can pull off that bright a red, so the MA suggested I try this (I LOVED her btw, she was very helpful, unfortuntly I dont remember her name)
5. Sample of the mixing medium primer stuff.
6. Prep+Prime for face.
I also looked at Lovemate l/s, because again I loved how it looked in the May Challenge, but not sure I can pull it off...so I am gonna think about it.

It just amazes me how addicting this stuff can be.  I look at how much stuff I have and you would think that I would be satisfied...HA!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 25, 2006)

awesome haul and I know what you mean, everytime I tell myself im NOT going to spend any more money and then something I really want comes out so I have to go get it lol 

its a very expensive adiction lol


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## sincola (May 25, 2006)

nice haul!


----------



## makeba (Jan 22, 2008)

this site will kill your pockets. i had to pump the brakes for real this week becuz i got carried away!!  but i couldnt help it becuz i made a list of items i wanted and some specktra divas had it available!  no more makeup until next month or the following for me!!! ( fingers crossed)


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 23, 2008)

Great haul !!

I'm familiar with the addiction, it's very hard to leave the counter empty handed


----------

